# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Super Dwarf Retics -

## Anonymous

Hey, I haven't found much information on "Super Dwarf Retics", but I was wondering if you guys had any information on them. Also if you guys knew a seller. Are they expensive pythons?

----------


## Smulkin

http://www.ball-pythons.net/PNphpBB2...ic-t-1721.html (_SEARCH_ http://www.ball-pythons.net/index.ph...B2&file=search is your friend)

----------


## Anonymous

Aw, I guess you aren't my friend *sniff*
Anyways, thanks* for the links. 
You're mucho helpful.

----------


## Smulkin

Course I am and anytime - and it helped call my attention to a bug with the much pimped search feature at any rate  :Wink: 

I wanted one too  :Wink:

----------


## led4urhead

NERD has some available Smulkin  :Wink: 
http://www.newenglandreptile.com/snakeavail.html

They also have the pair of Sumatran Blood Python's i want   :Very Happy:

----------


## Danny

the average price tag on these animals is in between $500-$700. check out www.bobclark.com or www.constrictors.com/

----------


## Marla

> Course I am and anytime - and it helped call my attention to a bug with the much pimped search feature at any rate 
> 
> I wanted one too


OMG you fixed teh serach!  :W00t:

----------


## Smulkin

Hehe i know, man - Kara replied in the earlier thread I referenced - the price tag was one of the big detractors!  That and they were not as I was initially led to believe.   They have some insanely rich bloods in right now!

----------


## Anonymous

Aww, why are all the snakes I really want so expensive! :shock:  :Sad:

----------


## UberAlice

I think I found my new dream snake.

----------


## wendy

on kingsnake.com there on the classifieds you 'might' find them. there is also a whole list of breeders where you can comparison shop. hope you find one.

----------


## UberAlice

I'd love to get one, but right now the 2 in my little apartment is about all I can handle. Until I'm living by myself, and not with my best friend and her demon bird, I don't think a third snake will be looked too kindly upon.  :Smile:  
Thanks for the tips, though!

----------


## bait4snake

Careful when buying the dwarf retics though. Some sell them as 25% Dwarf... which means 75% big friggin' monster.
Look at the parents.

Guest, the reason the snakes you really want are so expensive is the same reason why the cars you really want are the most expensive, lol. BECAUSE THEY'RE EXPENSIVE!

----------


## Kara

Also keep in mind that Jampeas & Super Dwarfs are 2 different things.  "Super Dwarf" refers to a very specific bloodline of dwarf retics which are _supposed_ to grow to smaller sizes than any of the other dwarf retic forms - i.e. Jampea & Kayuadi.  

K

----------


## bait4snake

Yeah, they sometimes like to confuse the two.
Now, are Super Dwarfs a genetic thing... like the Giant Leopard Gecko?

----------


## hhw

I've seen a pair of these before. I'm not sure how well proven they are to stay small yet, but the juveniles I saw were still tiny.

----------

